# Don't wait till the fever gets to 103.5 Degrees



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea, last Wednesday my fever spiked to 103.05. I'd been sick for about a month with a cough and cold. I kept telling the wife I've got a Drs. appt. coming up in about a month, I'll be ok till then, "cough,". A week later same thing, She says "will you please let me make you an appt." Da, I don't need a Nocter cough, weeze, see, I still have my inhaler, cough, sneeze, fart, gasp". Another week goes by, She pleas again "Mike your sick, you have got to go to the Dr. or the Hospital."" Do I ain't Dat bat yet,cough, gag. See I hardy cough ady boor." Which bring us to Wednesday of last week. She gets home from work. I'm out like a light on the couch. Now this is all from my wifes memory, I didn't have one until Sunday late afternoon.
She threatened to call my son and forcibly take me to the hospital. It was 7pm and she wasn't foolin around any more. She read my temp. with one of those ear thermometers, 103.5. She said I wrestled with a blanket for a half hour thinking it was my coat. She told them in the waiting room they were going to have trouble with me. So they got me in a room and I told them I wasn't staying and argued long enough and hard enough they called 6 security guards to stand outside my door. I told them I could take all. They all said yes sir. My wife was in the next room conspiring against me. They finally came in and gave me a shot of "anti-biotics." I awoke lying on a gerny hooked up to all kind of bags and machines. I grabbed everything and jerked it out of my arm, after talking to a little black fellow that wanted to go back to Africa, but was sick and no one would treat him. So I told him here you can take my place. Well, blood was squirting everywhere and a nurse grabbed me, of course I told her to leave me alone I was headed home. All these people began running around bells and whisles blareing then here they came, and surrounded me, one from behind. I awoke Sunday late afternoon. They said I had pneumonia, I told her I wasn't that bad, it was only in one lung.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow Mike you really otta get things looked after before they get that bad. Next time listen to your wife.These colds and flu going around right now are nothing to laugh at.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds to me ,
like you should make a nice mallet ,
for the wife !

i'm sure glad you 
are feeling better ,
oh yea ….......
listen to those that love you ,

once in a while ?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Wow! *

If this is a true story, its not funny.

I was just about ready to PM you, because I noticed you haven't been too active lately.

Take care of yourself, & start listening to your Mrs.

We wish you a rapid recovery.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

It is tough to admit that some tiny germ- that you can't even see- can get us down. However, quick treatment will get you back into the workshop faster!

Much as I, too, hate to admit it- sometimes the doctors are right.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy cow Mike - did they have to put you in a padded room??

Glad you're recovering.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike, Mike, Mike….when will you learn. Glad you are still with us.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do I have to fly to Michigan and kick your ass? Please take care of yourself….


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

You were wise enough (or lucky) to marry your wife, be wise enough to listen to her. There is a reason they are called "the better half."

Get well soon.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know it's not really funny, but I can laugh at myself and how I acted now. I actually had an out of body experience. Very strange. Thanks for the kind and caring remarks. Of coarse you're right Dick. The thing is, I'm so damn crazy anyway I don't know the difference. LOL


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee Mike, why are you so stubborn! She should'a used a rubber mallet on your head and just said "Yes, Honey." "What ever you say." Gotta' love you anyway! Stay healthy and pay attention to your wife!

Just remember, the guy who couldn't get any medical help is probably still sick and without options.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks fellas, you're all right of course. Please Wayne no more ass kickings. I don't know if the African fella was real or not. That's what I told the wife, I guess.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Mike what are we going to do with you? Don't you know by now the wife is always right? LOL Glad to hear that you are doin better. Take care Brother. Happy Veteran's day.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike Mike Mike are you tough or stupid .Take care of yourself I know your a tough army guy but some battles you need help with.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*It's the little things you can't see, (microbes) that hurt the most.*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hereby nominate your wife for sainthood!

(Glad you're feeling better, Mike.)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have to agree with all of you. I did have a Drs. appt. and thought I could make it. I guessed wrong. Jim, I ain't tough, those guys are locked up. Stuck on stupid sometime maybe. Charlie, you're right. She's 4 foot nothing, but when she gets mad, ouch.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

glad your okay…sounds like you have some thank you gifts for those nurses coming…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad you are ok….wow….are you lucky too….kudos to your wife for overriding the stubborness…I think we all like to think we can take care of ourselves….sometimes that is not the case…best to be grateful to those folks there to help…..but at 103 temp…you probably didn't realize anything going on…...at least it is a good lesson learned..don't take good health for granted….stay well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Look after yourself Mike…


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW, you're lucky you have people that love you and real professionals working for you. 
Glad it all came out good in the end. You owe them big time…...........


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mike, I would have thought that by now you would learned that when our wives speak we simply say "Yes, dear" and get the last word in. I would bet under ordinary circumstances that is how you would respond.  But obviously you were under duress and I am sure your wife will let this slide.

Seriously, just relax and do what she and the doctors tell you. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Rule of thumb,

If you get a cold or virus of some sort, and then after 3 or 4 days you get a fever or feel worse, it stands a very high chance of being a bacterial complication. Viruses are harder to treat, and don't usually need to be treated. Bacterial complications can be more easily treated, such as sinusitus, pharyngitis, bronchitis, pneumonia, otitis…..meaning sinus, throat, lung, and ear infections. And if you don't treat them, you can get into serious trouble, or end up being miserable for a long time.

But I want to know, I never get away with not listening to my wife,.........how do you do that?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Scott is right. "Yes, Dear" is the correct response and, evidently, would have gotten positive results


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks all for your concern, again, you are all right. I had waited too long and by then it was to late to make a rational decision. Funny though the things you do when you don't know what you're doing. I sure hope the little African guy makes it home.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

On a final note, the hospital just called me for a follow up and said something about all the antibiotics I had taken and will have to continue to take for a few weeks for the pneumonia and septic meningitis that I have. "The what!" I said, the septic meningitis that you have, along with pneumonia." "You will have to continue with oral antibiotics, and weekly chest xrays for several weeks until this is gone." So, I guess I'll have to take everyones advice here and listen to my dear love of my wife. No more being a knuckle head. Anyone heard of Septic Meningitis.?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea..its fer old farts who act like knuckle heads…your poor wife…yea…the septic..is from how bad you smell and the other…..break it down mike…....men ingitis….so it means,,,stinky men in git is…...well it sounded good at first…...holy cow…what a story mike…..like a bull in a china store…..good thing you didnt try the shop during all this…..that would have been bad…....please take care of yourself…......your wife deserves a medal…...really…....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Yikes!

Bacteria spread from the infected lung to the meninges, the lining of the brain via the blood stream. That's one of the reasons you were "out of it". Follow instructions very, very, closely, and keep your appointments. If you feel worse at any time be sure to call your doctor.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, Thanks Doc, I didn't have a clue and my wife didn't think it was important to tell me. I know meningitis is a pretty bad disease but didn't know what the septic meant. She told me they had an arguement with her about giving me a spinal tap, she told them don't try near L4-L5 because I had herniated discs there and they couldn't get a needle in. They finally had to use an X-Ray to get the needle in to get the test done. She said she counted 23 holes in my back where they pocked me. Glad I don't remember, maybe that was the out of body experience I felt. Wow. Thanks Jim. mike


----------

